# help!!!!!



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

i am thinking about getting some live plants for my 10 gal. i have heard alot about using substrates and i was wondering if plants can get by without it. the ones i had befor i put the p in the tank died, but i found out later my ph was through the roof and i wondered it that was why they died.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I do not know what you mean by "ph was through the roof", but currently my PH is 8.0 and my plants are just fine and look great!

I do not think you have to have substrate, but it would help the growth pattern.. Good Luck and take some photos when your done!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

How high is your PH?

....hmmm i think i ask it again in another post....


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

well my ph test only goes to 7.6 but i treated it by the instructions with ph decreaser about 4 times before it dropped below 7.6.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well a possible reason for the ph spike wold be running a high wattage to gallon ration, combined with a decent amount f veggitation and not injecting co2. basically the plants sucke up all of the co2 in the tank, and this caused your ph to jump. and perhaps the plants died because of lack of co2, or lack of nutrients. did you fertilize at all ?


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

well at the time i didnt have a tank light and i didnt fertilize or inject co2 but the guy at the place i got them said that they didnt really need anything special cause they were really easy to grow and the would actually grow just floating i didnt have any fish in the tank for a while either cause i was waiting to get my p. i guess not haveing any fish to put of co2 or use the oxygen they put out probably did them in. I hadn't really thought about that till just now. thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Some plants can be grown floating, most can't though and will need a substrate. It really depends on the plants.

And yes you need a tank light, and yes you need fertilizer or a high fish load.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

well i have a light now but the only fish in it are my p and a pleco so i guess ill have to use fertilize nexttime


----------

